# Sight and rest options for hoyt satori and other traditional take down bows.



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

Could be a couple of thing first make sure you are using the correct spine for the length, and point weight. Second in my experience of tuning these types of bows they need to be shot slightly left of center for a right hand bow. Hope this helped.


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

You think this would hold true even with a target recurve riser like an SF Forgerd etc.

This seems kind of crazy if you can not line up the rest and the arrow squarely and the sight properly line up on a $450 riser.

So if you start out with a target riser and make it into a hunting traditional , sights and rest combinations will probably be a lot easier to mount, Like a hoyt excell or sf riser


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

If you are shooting quite far right and the sight is maxed out on windage, it's probably not the bow. 

As mentioned above, you need to start with the correct arrow spine and centershot setting. Feel free to post some specs of the bow, arrows and your draw length and we can give some idea. 

If you have access to another bow at a club, shoot that and compare groups. 

And even if the spine is correct, your head/eye alignment with the shaft / sight can be off, since on recurves you don't look through a peep sight in the string. Or you are hand torquing the bow without knowing it. 

But to answer your original question... I've used the basic NAP Centerest (non flipper) but nowadays use the Springy rest. 

For sights, I played with a basic beginners Cartel sight and the SRF sight from 3 Rivers. 

But just wanted to make sure you are ticking off other things before you blame the rest / sight.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I'd suggest you have alignment problems. I don't know whether it's the rest, your form or both.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

And the rest is a capture rest for compounds. Finger shot arrows require something to push against horizontally, so they flex and then bend around the riser. You would use the NAP Centerest or Centerest Flipper.


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

put an old micro adjust blade target rest and with everything centered it shoots fine now


----------

